# new Camera



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just seen this deal seems very good anyone dealt with them? Thanks Derek
http://portusdigital-px.rtrk.co.uk/canon-7d-body-only.html


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Looks like a grey import to me... google them see what the craic is.

If you want a grey import you're probably better off looking at

DigitalRev
OneStopDigital
FlashCamers (Kerso) - DW58 bought his 7d from them


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Where did you get the link from?

I'm slightly suspicious of it as if you google "portusdigital" you get a .com website without "-px.rtk" bit and with a std UK number.

http://www.portusdigital.com


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Where did you get the link from?
> 
> I'm slightly suspicious of it as if you google "portusdigital" you get a .com website without "-px.rtk" bit and with a std UK number.
> 
> http://www.portusdigital.com


On google search and advert on another site heard of two Eddie mention buy was not sure about guarantee , any members stay close to the address , thanks Derek


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Not the best point of reference, but it's either the black door (can't tell whether it's 5 or 6) or the 1st red door next to the white gate.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=5+W...d=ryVTxpVMOs5AQA70mdrqgQ&cbp=12,38.13,,0,1.85

EDIT:
But yeah, just looks like it's UK address for a US company shipping grey imports.

http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/portusdigital-px.rtrk.co.uk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Not the best point of reference, but it's either the black door (can't tell whether it's 5 or 6) or the 1st red door next to the white gate.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en&geocode=&q=5+West+Street,+Knighton+LD7+1EN&aq=0&oq=5+west+LD7+1EN&sll=52.345263,-3.050993&sspn=0.007472,0.01929&gl=uk&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=5+West+St,+Knighton+LD7+1EN,+United+Kingdom&ll=52.345263,-3.051002&spn=0.007472,0.01929&t=m&z=14&layer=c&cbll=52.344861,-3.050285&panoid=e4k_gORs9HDQqAU1Yk8Txw&cbp=12,97.55,,0,8.19&output=svembed
> View Larger Map


Yes google maps very handy


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry mate, but I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Yes the price is very good, but it's almost two hundred quid below that of a well respected UK direct importer (Flash Camera), I can't see it being free of some sort of problem.

Don't buy without guarantee of warranty being honoured - there's a fishy smell in my opinion.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just adding my 2p's worth here, would like to get into cameras and get kitted out in the future but don't really know much. Have your tried Costco? Usually have really good guarantees for most electrical goods?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Sorry mate, but I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Yes the price is very good, but it's almost two hundred quid below that of a well respected UK direct importer (Flash Camera), I can't see it being free of some sort of problem.
> 
> Don't buy without guarantee of warranty being honoured - there's a fishy smell in my opinion.


Yes when something looks to good to be true it usual is and on this occassion it's back to saving some more :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

martin_46 said:


> Just adding my 2p's worth here, would like to get into cameras and get kitted out in the future but don't really know much. Have your tried Costco? Usually have really good guarantees for most electrical goods?


Hi Martin been to costco a few times , but not looked at the electrical section don't think they stock this type of DSLR but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not in Costoco often, but from my last visit to their Edinburgh store I do remember cameras, but not if they stocked DSLRs.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

They usually have entry level DSLR's, 1100D and maybe 550D & Sony NEX type ranges, but I've never seen any prosumer level ones.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

well just spotted this deal used to buy all my gear from jessops but started to get expensive but with 5% quidco cash back takes it to £950 that must be about the best for uk one? also 0% comments welcome

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/76536/show.html


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd go for that mate, looks like a sound deal ... ... ... just make sure they've got them in stock. They don't seem to have one in Aberdeen and it's OOS for home delivery - try Dundee/Edinburgh/Inverness?

[edit]

I've been trying various postcodes, don't seem to be any in stock in Scotland, and none for mail order, the only one I found was in Oxford!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I'd go for that mate, looks like a sound deal ... ... ... just make sure they've got them in stock. They don't seem to have one in Aberdeen and it's OOS for home delivery - try Dundee/Edinburgh/Inverness?
> 
> [edit]
> 
> I've been trying various postcodes, don't seem to be any in stock in Scotland, and none for mail order, the only one I found was in Oxford!


Maybe they are trying an argos stunt none in stock but great price, Aberdeen branch used to be excellent , i went in couple of weeks ago to handle the camera's and got a young girl and she did not seem interested , she kept saying you can get info on that online so basically she did not know , where has all the old timers gone they were great for advice and service imho.

Nearly tempted to go Eos60d with better lens as some good deals on them as well but Flash camera was best for it, do the do USA models and not uk stock? they come highly recommended as you had said, thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There's nowt wrong with the 60D Derek. Had I not had an accident with my 60D five days before going on holiday and too late to get it repaired, I wouldn't have bought the 7D. 

The 60D is a great camera with exactly the same sensor as the 7D and thus capable of pretty much the same, the only major difference being that the 7D has twin Digic 4 sensors and thus can cope with much more - now bursts of 26 RAW images at 8 frames/second. Plus the 7D is build like a tank whereas the 60D has a polycarbonate body-shell. 

If you fancy the 60D then go for it - owning both I can't say anything negative about it.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Jessops will get it delivered to there store if you wanted it I ordered a lens and my local one didn't have it the closest one was 4hrs away they rang the store and it was in next day.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, if that's the case there's an EOS 7D in stock in the Oxford St Ebbs branch, may be others elsewhere.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Regards Jessops, you can use Tesco Vouchers if you have a decent amount not doing anything else lying about.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> Regards Jessops, you can use Tesco Vouchers if you have a decent amount not doing anything else lying about.


Thanks I often use these got £50 and never knew Jessops on know can you use to buy online or just in store thanks derek


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Maybe they are trying an argos stunt none in stock but great price, Aberdeen branch used to be excellent , i went in couple of weeks ago to handle the camera's and got a young girl and she did not seem interested , she kept saying you can get info on that online so basically she did not know , where has all the old timers gone they were great for advice and service imho.
> 
> Nearly tempted to go Eos60d with better lens as some good deals on them as well but Flash camera was best for it, do the do USA models and not uk stock? they come highly recommended as you had said, thanks Derek


Derek

I bought my Nikon from there recently, got a guy who I think may have been the manager, couldn't have been more helpful. The useless lady in the Inverurie branch a couple of days previously however, total waste of space


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Cotter I may have been unlucky with some on holiday as they are usually very good, I will try in again to have another play with them I think, thanks Derek


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

did you get sorted Derek?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi no seen a lot of hype re possible new eps 70d to replace 60d and possibly the 7d so I think I will hold tight a we while to see what transpires, thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A Dutch photographic pal of mine has good contacts at Canon Europe in Amstelveen, the story I've had from him is that the EOS 70D is probably due by the end of the year or early 2013. The EOS 7D Mk.II is pure rumour, informed sources suggest that a cheaper full-frame DSLR (the model designation EOS 3 has been suggested) is more likely. I think that the fact that Canon have just introduced a new software suite for the EOS 7D perhaps backs this up as they've never done this before.

I can see the point of holding on for the EOS 70D, but if your heart's set on a 7D I'd go for it now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> A Dutch photographic pal of mine has good contacts at Canon Europe in Amstelveen, the story I've had from him is that the EOS 70D is probably due by the end of the year or early 2013. The EOS 7D Mk.II is pure rumour, informed sources suggest that a cheaper full-frame DSLR (the model designation EOS 3 has been suggested) is more likely. I think that the fact that Canon have just introduced a new software suite for the EOS 7D perhaps backs this up as they've never done this before.
> 
> I can see the point of holding on for the EOS 70D, but if your heart's set on a 7D I'd go for it now.


Good advice thanks, i think the main reason for looking at the eos7d was how robust it feels and weather resistant to a degree, also the 8 frame per second was also high on list , but cost may be pushing it if want good lens, so keep saving i think a short while and get lots of nice gear for the christmas break or Jan sales, as need TV , Ipad or mini, iphone due a change soon and Camera, well that will be me excitted for a good while:thumb:
I think and hope the 70d will improve on frame rate as 50d was faster i believe and more robust and i prefer the CF cards, and i think the swivel screen may be handy but likely a gimmick. so keen to get going know but with age i know take my time but always get there.


----------

